# 3D Printing with Sugar



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2013)

This is very cool. It's made of sugar, using a 3D printer. Could be interesting on a cake.







These delicate geometric forms are "3D printed" from sugar


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2013)

Amazing technology!


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> This is very cool. It's made of sugar, using a 3D printer. Could be interesting on a cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wowza .. now that's cool !!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2013)

Whoa!  Love it!

I tried it with my printer, poured sugar on it, put in the picture, it didn't work.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder how much a 3D printer costs.

I just Googled it. They seem to start at ~$2,500. Oh well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2013)

That is great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I wonder how much a 3D printer costs.
> 
> I just Googled it. They seem to start at ~$2,500. Oh well.



I'm waiting until we can load up dark chocolate in a 3D printer....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2013)

How cool is that?  Pretty cool, I say.  Wait, we need to take up a collection to buy one for bakechef.  He can make the flowers for the wedding cake!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> How cool is that?  Pretty cool, I say.  Wait, we need to take up a collection to buy one for bakechef.  He can make the flowers for the wedding cake!


I think that would be a wonderful thing to do. But isn't the wedding in about three weeks? I don't think we can collect that much and get it shipped in time for him to use it for wedding cake flowers. On the other hand, if we had a few months to collect it, we could give it to him as a belated wedding present. I think he could find uses for it.

So, do we want to try to do this? Or is it just too much money to try to collect from a forum?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2013)

One of our longstanding members, GB, works (worked) for a company that makes 3D printers.  Some of the stuff he showed us was amazing.  

3D printers have graduated from making a model of an item for demonstration purposes to making working parts for actual products.

Google 3D printer and click on images to see a selection of what's possible.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think that would be a wonderful thing to do. But isn't the wedding in about three weeks? I don't think we can collect that much and get it shipped in time for him to use it for wedding cake flowers. On the other hand, if we had a few months to collect it, we could give it to him as a belated wedding present. I think he could find uses for it.
> 
> So, do we want to try to do this? Or is it just too much money to try to collect from a forum?



Taxy, I was just being flippant!  It WOULD be wonderful to do, but think of how many of us are really active (and if I'm going to get *any* gardening or garage sale organizing done I'm going go have to go cold turkey from DC for a while) and would be chipping in?  A dozen? 15 or 20?  Besides, I'm basically cheap.  I wasn't planning on parting with any _real_ money.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 4, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa! Love it!
> 
> I tried it with my printer, poured sugar on it, put in the picture, it didn't work.


 
Maybe you need to update your drivers !



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm waiting until we can load up dark chocolate in a 3D printer....


 
 Ok .. now we are talking serious stuff !!!


----------

